# Compression sleeve blanks



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

We have some clients looking for custom compression arm sleeves (like those worn by professional athletes). Anyone know where I an get my hands on some blank white ones? I'm assuming they are poly moisture wicking so sublimating on them should be doable. Thanks for any leads!

Best,
J


----------



## Seaspray (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw some at aliexpress.com.

Here's a link to a search on aliexpress for "arm sleeve"

Wholesale arm sleeve - Buy Low Price arm sleeve Lots on Aliexpress.com

I've never purchased from aliexpress. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

papermama said:


> We have some clients looking for custom compression arm sleeves (like those worn by professional athletes). Anyone know where I an get my hands on some blank white ones? I'm assuming they are poly moisture wicking so sublimating on them should be doable. Thanks for any leads!
> 
> Best,
> J




Did you find a good supplier? Augusta has some, JDS Industries is cheaper, but Augusta's is more quality. hoping to find one in the middle


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Vapor Apparel has them as well.


----------



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Signature Series said:


> Vapor Apparel has them as well.


the Vapor is the kind that JDS has, thanks. Wasn't too thrilled with them. Probably because I previously has used the ones from Augusta...just wiped them out of the whites of one kind. I see that Badger has them, also


----------

